# how much does your cat weigh?



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

Addison is only 9 pounds. I know cats come in all shapes and sizes, and he's not an overly big cat (and from some of your pictures, I do mean BIG!) but I still think he could weigh more. He doesn't look skinny or anything, but it seems like he has a definate change in shape where a "waist" would be... between his round little belly and his hip bones.

I know he's healthy and all, and not really extremely hyper or active and doesn't eat too much, but I was just curious about how much everyone's cats weigh just for comparison.


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

Cleo is 8.5 lbs, Lucas is 9.5 lbs and Levi is 11.5 lbs (he's a *big* kitty!). From what you describe, Addison sounds normal. There should just be a slight waist from the hips to ribs. You should be able to feel a thin layer of fat over his ribs.


----------



## lapchern (Jun 9, 2004)

i've heard of cats that are like 25 pounds so 9-11 doesn't sound bad at all...

my kitten is 2.5 lbs


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Twinkie is about 8 1/2 lbs. and Sugar is about 9 1/2 lbs. Their bottoms are looking really huge lately when they sit down though :lol:


----------



## mizzkitty (Jun 13, 2004)

my cat is around the same weight 8-9 lbs....i dont think thats big at all..thats their normal weight. they gotta have some meat on them!


----------



## brite (Feb 27, 2004)

Tyra's about 7 lbs and Tyson is 11.4 lbs... he's a big kitty! I would love to put him on a diet but they can't seem to eat without one another!


----------



## opokki (May 5, 2003)

Tiddy - 14lbs
Bean - 17lbs
Hoggle - 8lbs.
Rhiannon - 13lbs.
Chieve - 9lbs.
Bella - 13lbs.

Bean, Rhiannon and Bella are overweight. Bean is a large cat but should probably only weigh about 13lbs. All of mine are different shapes and sizes...I have small, medium and large.


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Gaylord- 9 pounds
Ashley-12 pounds
Boris (he is STILL MINE 8O ) 26 pounds


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

Zack 11.6
Lamar 12.6
Zoee 18.8 (She's just big boned) 8O


----------



## malcolmsmom (Jun 18, 2004)

Malcolm weighed 16 lbs when he was adopted last november...and he wasn't chubby then, but he is now, maybe 18lbs.

he is on a diet 8O


----------



## shlanon (Oct 16, 2003)

This isn't exact, but Stormy is around 10 pounds with Justin around 17.
Justin really needs to lose some weight and I'm still trying to figure out how to make that happen :?


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

Try a wet food diet. That is what everyone suggested for me when I asked. I'll e weighing Zoee tomorrow to check on her progress!


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Envy is 8 lbs at 6 months 8O none of it is fat, shes all muscle
Chaos is 2.5 lbs at 3 months(gonna have to watch his weight, he eats like Garfield)


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

About 6 pounds. Devon Rex girls are tiny :wink:


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

Dylan got weighed today and he is 2.1kg 

Think thats about 4.6lbs - Not bad for a 15 week old kitten


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

I've always wondered what the right weight is. I think it does depend on the cat. I read somewhere that 6-10 lbs is average. Which would make all of mine overweight. I don't really think they are. Just my BIG girl


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Velvet is 10 pounds, give or take a few ounces.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

We're going to vet this Thursday with all the cats (looks like they all have ear mites  ). I will weight them there.... I"m wondering how much they are weighting....really curious!


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

opokki said:


> Tiddy - 14lbs
> Bean - 17lbs
> Hoggle - 8lbs.
> Rhiannon - 13lbs.
> ...


That's funny - my nickname is Bean and my cat Moby is also 17 pounds! My other cat Julia is 11.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Mozart: 10.4 lbs.
Ginza: 14.07 lbs.
Kayla: 8.07 lbs.
Pixie: 10.11 lbs.

They are at their correct weight now, except for Pixie, who still needs to lose one pound.

I have a digital baby weigh scale, and weigh them every 2 weeks.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Sabby weighed in at 16 pounds a few months ago. I think he's lost more weight since then.


----------



## Socksipuss (Jun 8, 2004)

Socks is around 7-7.5 lb. She is really long and lean but she eats all the time (I am always amazed at the amount of poop that little creature can produce 8O )


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Thomas weighs 12.2 lbs (He's a really long lean cat)
Kitty weighed 12.4 lbs (She's overweight)

So, I putt Kitty on a wet food diet to help her lose weight, as recommended by members of the forum...So for she's gained .2 lbs. :?


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

I think they are both about 9 pounds now! They are both 1 year old.


----------



## malcolmsmom (Jun 18, 2004)

> I've always wondered what the right weight is. I think it does depend on the cat. I read somewhere that 6-10 lbs is average.


I am no pro but at my vet they determinethe appropriate weight this way: they take a measurement of their back leg-tibia??- and it is used to determine their body mass index rating.

My cat is a big guy all over and when I got him he weighed 16lbs which put him in the normal range for his body size.


----------



## catobsessed4 (Mar 23, 2004)

Clover - 7 pounds
Jesse - 10 pounds
Tony - 11 pounds
Jasper - 18+ pounds (not quite sure of the exact weight, but it's over 18)

I would find it hard to believe that 6-10 pounds is "normal," as Clover is a very small cat and she's 7 pounds.


----------



## Dusty&Lou (Jun 16, 2004)

I always thought my Dusty was a tiny little guy. But it looks like he is normal at 12.5 lbs. He could probably stand to lose a pound. It seems that baggy little tummy is getting more baggy! :lol: And because he has a heart murmur, the vet made it clear that he was to gain no more!


----------



## mismodliz (Dec 5, 2003)

Stephen is about 16-18 lbs (hard to tell when she's sitting on the bathroom scale).

She's not overweight, though. She's a very tall, muscular cat. Always has been.


----------



## marijun (Nov 24, 2003)

woody - 9lbs
reeko - 10.5lbs
lint - 8.5lbs

i'm not sure about my roomie's cats, but here's my guestimates:

yoshimi - 9.5lbs
buttons - 8.5lbs
chester - 16lbs (he's quite a butterball!)


----------



## AngelZoo (Aug 24, 2003)

Hmm lets see right now they weigh...

Asim 9.6 Pounds
Isha 9.6 Pounds
Tage 9.6 Pounds
Alshin 6.2 Pounds <--- Up for adoption!


----------



## MaddysMama (Apr 1, 2005)

Heski - 11.6lbs, 4yrs

Neo - 10.7 lbs - 16 mths

Madeline - 6lbs - 16 mths

Sophie - 3.5 lbs - 13 weeks

I have read that 7 lbs was the average fully grown cat. But Judging by the weight of some of the furbabies here this doesn't seem to be the case.
And I thought my male cats were big  
My Maddie is is quite small compared to my male cats and most of the neighbourhood cats - male and female. Alot of people think she is still a kitten. i love her to bits even though she has been described as scrawny!!

I must say i prefer them big chunky!!!!!  
Theres more to cuddle!


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

God I guess I've always had big cats! I thought 12 or 13 was average but obviously not.
Little-one is about 12.5
Nanook is about 9 (and I thought he was really small!)
And yes, at a healthy weight they should have a little indentation at their waist but you should not be able to see(or really feel) their hip bones or ribs. They should be well covered.


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

Both my boys are 9 pounds.


----------



## Meaile (Jul 2, 2005)

Alice - 7 lbs - 1 year
Pinky - 9 lbs - 1year
Eddy - 12 lbs - 1 year. He's a fatty, we're working on it.


----------



## RockysMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Rocky is 14 years old and she weighs 10 pounds.


----------



## Nola (May 10, 2005)

Loki is about 9.5 lbs.

Beaux is about 12.5 lbs, but he's not overweight. He's a very lean muscular cat. I call him my little panther. :wink:


----------



## Emskie (Jan 26, 2005)

Last time Sheba was weighed she was 5 lbs. She was at the vets though for tapeworm, so I think she has gained a bit... but not much. I wouldn't put her over 6 lbs. She is a tiny little girl. She's probably 1 1/2 to 2, so she's most likely going to stay small. She was a stray when we found her for who knows how long, so I am willing to bet her growth was stunted due to malnutrition. When we found her she was probably more around 4 lbs--all skin and bones. Now she at least has muscle... not much fat though.
My friend's cat weighs 16 lbs, and every time he sits on me it amazes me how heavy he feels compared to sheba.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Beeper is about 7 pounds, both Scully and Miko are a little more than 8, and Stephanie is just around 7 1/2. All petite little girls


----------



## lilysong (Apr 4, 2005)

Polly - 6lbs
Mimi - 8lbs
Muffin - 15lbs

(Estimates, because I can't weigh them right now. )

Polly, the mom, is actually the daintiest of the bunch. She's like a little pixie. I used to worry, but she seems very healthy and happy, so I don't force it. Mimi, who will always be 'the kitten' (but is about a year old now), is long and lean. Muffin... well. She takes after Daddy, who recently slimmed down from his winter high of thirty pounds or so. Muffin was very skinny when we got her, like the other two, from constantly running from children and hiding in fear. Within two months, she'd packed on the pounds - and she's got a healthy-sized frame to begin with! We're currently working on a feeding schedule to bring her back a little.

The old boy, in his prime, was between 18-20 pounds. He wasn't as large as a Maine ****, but came close, and was fairly healthy at this weight.


----------



## moggiegirl (May 15, 2005)

Rosie 11.5 pounds
Spotty 13.5 pounds

They're a little overweight. They live in a small 2 bedroom condominium with supervised access to a balcony so they're not going to be at optimum weight but I do my best by limiting the quantity of food and playing with them so they get some exercise.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

Sheba - 10 lbs - 4 years old
Snickers - 9 lbs - 3 yrs old
Soot - 12 lbs - 1 1/2 yr old
Smudge - 10 lbs - 1 1/2 yr old
Simon - 11 lbs - 1 yr old
Schilling - 11 lbs - 10 months
Sosa - 8 lbs - 10 months


----------



## Lisalee (Apr 5, 2005)

Sash seem's to be around 15.5-16 lbs. I held him when I stepped on the scale, so not exactly sure. He's built short, so he probably shouldn't be more than 12-13 lbs. He doesn't eat big amounts either, alot of small meals but they only add up to about 1/4 cup of dry food and 1/4 of canned food daily.


----------



## Avocado (Apr 7, 2005)

i've got one who is about 13 lbs at three years, one that is 10 lbs at two years and one little 8 lb girl. i used to have a cat that was 17 lbs and not at all fat, he was lean and muscular and HUGE!


----------



## Deedee (Jul 15, 2005)

My Tashi is supposedly a year old (just got her last week from shelter) but if you ask me the shape of her head and her skinny body make her seem younger to me... maybe 10 months if she's a day.

Anyhow, she's very skinny and I WISH she had a nice little layer of fat on her poor little ribs but she doesn't. She must be STRONG because she weighs *8 pounds*!! Which I did not expect with her skinny appearance!

I've sort of been in shock since weighing her about that number, LOL!


----------



## Hank3 (Oct 20, 2003)

Murphy was ~14 lbs. when I took ownership of him from my dad. He's now 15 years of age (he was 13 when I got him) and weighs 10.25 lbs. as of today's weight-in when I took him to the vet for his annual vaccination and rabies shots. He was pretty heavy at 14 lbs. so I decided to put him on a diet. Seems like it's working - and he's healthy as can be


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

My late Jazzy was 14lbs.

My new Sampson is 4lbs. He's 1.5yo. He's a lean little machine!!


----------



## lotocats (May 5, 2003)

My biggest is about 18 lbs. and the smallest is 2 lbs. I noticed that someone said they had a 3 month old kitten that weighed 2.5 lbs. and said they were going to watch him because he ate like Garfield. He's actually underweight. At 3 months he should weigh 3 lbs. My vet says it's 1 lb. for each month of age up until they reach adulthood.


----------

